# Paranormal Activity...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...On trash night!

2:45 a.m.

vroom
:kittyturn-'Kurt,wake up! The garbage monster's back! He's headed up the drive! I just saw him eat some cans and now-KURT!!!!' '-zzz-teddy bear...' '_Would you LET ME GO!? GRUMBLING GREMLINS,HE'S EATING A WHOLE DUMPSTER!...' Vroom...-SLAM 'Oh never mind there he goes. Bye,now!' HONK! 'I DO hope he takes a bath. NO one likes a smelly garbage monster...'


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls heard their first garbage truck today, too. Early. Very, very early. 


2:45 a.m., Kurt???


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes,indeedy. 2:45 a.m.!


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah yes, Monday. Trash day/night. All the garage cats are out early in the evening and late returning the next morning and not hungry at all. What treasures they find one can only imagine.


----------

